# Duxford preview ITV



## Royzee617 (May 7, 2005)

A snippet of how local TV covers lead-up to VE Day at IWM Duxford... the usual disappointments... nice view of Twin Pioneer, Rapide and P40 etc static... tedious insert of stock footage and no WW2 planes in the air... oh well...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 7, 2005)

Well, news clips of such events rarely show what we'd like them to.
I wish I could be there.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 7, 2005)

Yes they make the effort to get the cameras there and then they waste the opportunity. I suspect we will hear no more unless some plane crash occurs... god forbid.
I puzzles me how music plays whenever the wheels are in the well.
TV is a visual medium so why do they feel the need to talk so much?
Oh well.......


----------



## mosquitoman (May 8, 2005)

I was going to that until it chucked it down over Duxford today although I did see the BBMF in the distance


----------



## Royzee617 (May 9, 2005)

Sadly local TV let us down re IWM VE Day... a few seconds and then a couple of trollops....


----------



## Royzee617 (May 9, 2005)

IWM's static looks a bit bare in this clip.... lots of folks enjoying the sun and planes at the VE Day anniversary.


----------



## Royzee617 (May 9, 2005)

Red Square Flankers and Fulcrums snippet of the flypast.... nice and tight.

A fitting salute to the Soviet heroes and heroines who fought so valiantly in WW2.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 9, 2005)

did anyone here in britain think the VE day "celebrations" were rather pathetic??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 9, 2005)

I didnt watch them. I watched VE day in colour though, it was good. My dad thought that Horsas and Stirlings were V2 rockets


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the clips, Roy. Would like to have seen more of that fighter in the first one.


----------



## plan_D (May 9, 2005)

They were pathetic but I think Britain is having hers in June. It annoys me most when the TV presenters said "VE Day, the end of World War 2". Yeah, tell that to my Grandad (if he was still alive).


----------

